# معدات ربط الشبكات Networks connecting Devices



## أم كرم (28 مايو 2006)

اولا:المكثف Repeater : 

وعي من اوائل الاجهزه التي استخدمت لغرض زيادة المسافه التي يمكن مدها بين الاجهزه ، وايضا من خلاله نستطيع زيادة عدد الاجهزه التي يمكن وصلها مع بعضها البعض في الشبكه الواحده، وهو مدعوم من قبل انظمة شبكات ايثرنت Ethernet اي انه يمكن وضعه في هذه الشبكات كاحد معدات الربط فيها، ويعمل هذا الجهاز على Physical Layer في ال OSI Model. 
يعمل هذا الجهاز بشكل بسيط جدا ، حيث انه يستقبل الاشاره من مخرج ، ويقوم باعادة ارسالها من مخرج اخر على انه هو نقطة الاتطلاق لهذه الاشاره فيزيد في مسافتها.

والصور التاليه توضح احد هذه الاجهزه:












ثانيا: الجسر Bridge

يشبه في عمله الRepeater في انه يقوم بزيادة المسافه بين الاجهزه ، الا انه يعمل على Data Link Layer في OSI Model وايضا يقوم بعمل قوائم للPhysical Address او الMAC Address فيقوم بارسال الاشارات الى الاجهاز المراد بالاعتماد على MAC Address. 

والصوره التاليه توضح Bridge على شبكه : 







ثالثا: HUB

وهو عباره عن Repeater ولكن بعدة مخارج وايضا يعمل على Physical Layer .
مثال: 







رابعا: Switch

وهو عباره عن hub مع Bridge مبني في داخله ، يعني هو عباره عن جمع بين الhub والbridge معا في جهاز واحد وهو يعمل على Data Link Layer في الOSI Model ، ومن مميزاته انه اسرع من الhub وانه لا يحتوي على الصدامات التي تحدث بين البيانات Without Collisions .
والصوره التاليه توضح مثال على الSwitch : 







خامسا: MAU 
وهو اختصار ل Multi Access Unit ، ويعمل هذا الجهاز على شبكات Ring Topology حيث يعتمد على Tokens في ارساله للبيانات.
يستخدم من كيبلات التوصيل نوع STP : Sheilded Twisted Pair ، وهو يستطيع ان يشبك لحد 260 كمبيوتر على ان تكون المسافه بين الكمبيوتر والMAU لا تزيد عن 100 متر .
وايضا يستخذم كيبلات من نوع UTP : Unsheilded Twisted Pair فيدعم اتصال 72 جهاز بالMAU ولحد 45 متر بين الجهاز والMAU .
يتم وصل الMAUs مع بعضها البعض باستخدام منافذ خاصه في نفس ال MAU تسمى Ring/in و Ring/out كما هو مبين في الصوره : 





وتسمى هذه العمليه : Cascading MAUs


----------



## عاطف الشرقاوى (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكى اللة كل خير اخت ام كرم ونتمنا منكى المزيد من العلم


----------



## م.عنود (28 مايو 2006)

جزاكي الله ألف خير يا اختي الكريمة


----------



## م/ابوبكرمحمدالقدسي (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على هذاالمعلومات الجيدة.............
اخوك:- م/ ابوبكرمحمد القدسي..... عضو!


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا ام كرم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alikm (21 يونيو 2006)

اولا اود ان اتقدم بخالص شكري وتقديري لكم لما طرحتم من معلومات مفيدة 

كما نأمل منكم طرح كل ماهو جديد في الشبكات أملين من ذلك رفع مستوى التطور لدينا ...

شكرا لكم .....


----------



## almasallah (9 يوليو 2006)

نشكركم على هذا الموقع الناجح والمفيد لكل عربي
المهندس فاضل


----------



## رنا ابونعاج (21 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا عضوة جديدة اتمنى ان اجد الفائدة في هذا المنتدى 
اتمنى ان احصل على معلومات عن كيفية تمديد الشبكات لاني لا اعرف كيف
اشكر لم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## محمد الاول (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## م.صبح (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة نرجو المزيد


----------



## Hilal (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا والله اتحفتينا بهذه المعلومات


----------



## MDREAM (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك عالمجهود الرائع

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## hanloo (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*لعل هذا مفيد*

The Wire to the Internet ​​
. Network Model . Network Layer Protocols . HTTP, FTP, ... . Network Infrastructure . Cabling, Hubs, … . PC Hardware . PCI, PCMCIA, …. . 





Demo ​​​People Don’t Need To See Paula Abdul

​​
​

​​​. A 4 Layered Network View 
. Physical 
. Data (MAC addr, switching) 
. Network (IP addr, routing) 
. Application (65K conversations possible via 
Ports) 
. Think like a network device, not the User! ​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​. 
A MAC address is unique for each Network Card (NIC). ​. 
IP addressing 

. ​Reserved address space 

. ​10.x.x.x Class A 

. ​172.16-31.x.x Class B 

. ​192.168.x.x Class C 

. ​What address to use? 

. ​If is isn’t reserved, you may not get out 

. ​Requesting address space 

. ​ICANN or your ISP 

. ​DHCP 

. ​DNS issues 

. ​IPv6 vs IPv4 

. ​Vendor support 

. ​Is it a real User requirement? 
. 
Operating System Support 

. ​Remote logins, “shrink wrap” support, file portability, etc 

Decimal2Binary ​​​​​​​​​​. What Protocols? . The Internet as most see it (http, https) . File sharing (FTP, SMB) . Terminal Access (Telnet, SSH, X11) . Email (smtp, pop, imap) 
. Network Address Translation (NAT) . We all connect as one! . Do you need to NAT? 
. Myth: Proxy servers or firewalls . One way Firewall? . I can see you, hopefully you can’t see me. ​​​. Network Elements 
. Cables (voice/data) 
. Hubs and Switches 
. Routers and Firewalls 
.


 Network Design 
. Topology 
. Bandwidth 
. Applications ​​​. House wiring 
. Dial tone = 48 volts 
. Ring = up to 150 volts 
. Color Pairs 
. Why talk about phone wiring? 
. Networks start from the wire 
. Most older buildings have legacy wiring 
. Do you reuse the building wiring? 
Your House Wiring 
Pair 1 
Pair 2 


Green 
Yellow 
Tip 

Red 
Black 
Ring 

​​​​. Color blind? . Primary Colors/Secondary Colors of bundles . Data cable colors you need to know. (Secondary Colors) . Do you have to remember colors? 
. Today most network connects are CAT5 and come color coded. 
Primary 
Secondary 
*Colors *
*Colors *
White 
Blue 
Red 
Orange 
Black 
Green 
Yellow 
Brown 
Violet 
Grey (Slate) 


100 Pair Cable Bundle Tag Colors 
Bundle Num (pair #) 
Tagged Color Wrap 

1 (1-25) 
Blue 

2 (26-50) 
Orange 

3 (51-75) 
Green 

4 (76-100) 
Brown 

​​​​. What is the difference between Cat 3, 5, 6 
. Cables you need to know how to make (Straight Through and Crossover) 
. Tools of the trade (toner, crimper, cable checker, scissors) 
Straight Through Cable Crossover Cable 
*RJ-45 PIN *
*RJ-45 PIN *
*1 Rc+ *
*3 **Tx+*
*2 Rc*
*6 Tx*
*3 **Tx+*
*1 Rc+ *
*6 Tx*
*2 Rc-*


RJ-45 PIN 
RJ-45 PIN 
*1 **Tx+*
*1 Rc+ *
*2 Tx*
*2 Rc*
*3 Rc+ *
*3 **Tx+*
*6 Rc*
*6 Tx*


​​​​​​​​​​​​​. Hubs . All for one, one for all . Repeater 
. Switches . Forwarding based on MAC (bridge) . Auto-negotiation (speed/duplex) . In-line power . Segmentation (vlans) . How are they managed? 
. Embedded Web servers
. SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol)

​
. What can be managed . Interfaces, Auto-negotiation, segments, broadcasts, etc. . Routing? ​​​. Routers . Forward packets based on Network addresses . Routing protocols . IP addresses/subnets . Broadcast domains . Software vs. ASIC 
. FreeBSD, RedHat Linux, etc . Cisco, Linksys, Nokia, etc. . Firewalls . Traffic analysis is based on SRC/DST IP addresses, ports, and/or
packet *******s.
. NAT
. Inbound/outbound Access Control Lists (ACL)
. Software vs. ASIC
Wired vs. Wireless 
Media Types (Coax, Twisted Pair, Fiber, 
Wireless, Dialup?) 
Security – is it a concern? 
Speed – How fast is fast! 
. 
Remember that the slowest link in the network is 
the base speed all hosts will talk. 
Your cable plant 
. 
What type of media? 
. 
Wireless? What is your channel plan? 
​​​ Types . PCI . PCMCIA . USB 
To install the hardware use these general 
rules: . PCI – install the card first, then software . PCMCIA and USB – install the software first, then 
the hardware 
3COM Setup Linksys Setup PCI Card Setup ​​​​​​​. Setup a wireless access point . Web interface 
. Ping test . PC connected via Cat5 to Access Point . PDA connected via Wireless ​​​. Overview of network level protocols, architecture, and design 
. “Under the Hood” look at real network components 
. Demo of configuration and operation of wireless and wired links ​


----------



## bahm2006 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
المعلومات جميلة جدا ولكن اتمنى التواصل بما هو امتداد لهذه المعلومات ولك الاجر والثواب
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sumaya (5 نوفمبر 2006)

thanks
for you


----------



## sam6015 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for you on this importannt iformation 
please moreeeeeeeeeeeeeee:16:


----------



## يحيى الكاف (25 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومات جيدة استفدت منها كثيرا جزاك الله خيرا

م/ يحيى الكاف


----------



## saifalseedi (16 يناير 2007)

thank you very much 

dear


----------



## madridieng (24 يناير 2007)

thanks man for this important information


----------



## مهندس محمد منير (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## م.سعد نجم (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات وهذه الصور


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (12 مارس 2007)

شكر جزيل و لاخHanloo ......................


----------



## aleisawee (5 أبريل 2007)

HVDC and FACTS


----------



## bebo13 (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين يا شباب 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مصطفى ملازم (23 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحلى ناس (24 يناير 2008)

اولا : يعطيكون العافية 
تانيا : لو ممكن تساعدونا في ايجاد مقاطع فيديو لتصميم شبكات محلات انترنت او 
مكاتب عامة رجااااااااءا


----------



## باسطي (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على ماقدمتموه لنا من معلومات قيمة


----------



## الدليمي المحب (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم نحن نشكرك على هذة المعلومات ولكن نطلب منك التواصل في تحميل ملفات pdfاو ملفات ward


----------

